
Elucidating Cuttlefish Camouflage - dnetesn
http://maxplanck.nautil.us/article/350/elucidating-cuttlefish-camouflage
======
apathy
Oh hey, is this Nautilus the publication that doesn’t pay their authors until
they sue?

They used to have some excellent work before all the authors wised up...

If you’re interested in this type of material, may I suggest mosaic
([https://mosaicscience.com](https://mosaicscience.com)) and Quanta
([https://www.quantamagazine.org](https://www.quantamagazine.org))?

Both are excellent and sustainable (they pay their authors).

